# Red Impreza STI Hatch - Red light overlays, Clear Fog and LED Fog Bulb



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,

After a couple of hours with the hairdryer, soapy water spray, plastic tool, Litchfield overlays and the lights - I am half way there.

Look pretty good up close (couple of minor imperfections but hopefully will settle over time). Fiddly job but big improvement when done.

Here are the before shots:


















Lights being done (one finished, one untouched):


















On the car:


















Couple of other shots with the lights on:


























The rain is not helping - it's been on all day and I now need to swap the red fog light for the clear one I've got from Revolution247 with a clear LED bulb for it. Then film that and the reversing light too!

Finally done at 19:30 - took a while! Photo's not the best in the rain and in the dark...










































Should say - done with lights out of the car in the kitchen!

VAST improvement...chav lights gone...

Genuine Subaru Clear rear fog from Revolution 247 (£70 + delivery)
Fog Bulb - clear lights up red - Litchfield - (£13 including delivery)
Litchfield Film Overlay Kit - (£25 + VAT + Delivery = £38 approx)

Brian


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Remind me almost of a maserati gran turismo now? Big improvement though :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good - you paid £13 for a bulb! :doublesho


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah - don't go there ... it was a "do you want me to throw a bulb in with the overlays?"...turned it was £8 + VAT plus DELIVERY lol - and I already had one I'd just bought...


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

miles better dude


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice transformation


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Much better - would get some SilverTec or Diadem indicator bulbs though.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Next on the hitlist


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

looks much much better than standard. In fact that should be the standard look :thumb: nice one


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

nice one :thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

ace!! never seen a red one before... just recently started to like this shape of scoob... and that is much better with those lights. might be on my shopping list now i'll have to live long...


Stu.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Almost bought an R32 but this is my Third Impreza (been away from them a couple of years) but I know how good they are, how reliable, the quality dealer and a brilliant owners club (SIDC).

Brian.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

wrxmania said:


> Almost bought an R32 but this is my Third Impreza (been away from them a couple of years) but I know how good they are, how reliable, the quality dealer and a brilliant owners club (SIDC).
> 
> Brian.


Looks great!:thumb: 

The Subaru Dealer i bought mine from has been excellent too, in every respect!


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Where are you based and which dealer?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

wrxmania said:


> Where are you based and which dealer?


Based in Buxton and the dealer is Triangle of Chesterfield.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

big improvement mate.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers all


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Great improvement!

Restores the balance somewhat against all those Corsas out there with 'lexus lights'.

Looks great against the red paintwork


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

It does indeed! Even when I had a Lexus it no longer comes with Lexus lights lol!

Clear rear clusters really are terrible on any car


----------



## freezer1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Great job always thought that was the only thing letting them impreza's down.


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice, huge improvement. I know the new shape didn't go down too well but it may be starting to grow on me, but the clear lights were one of the big things that were putting me off the new one, should have been like that from the factory!!!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Should have come from factory like that - what possessed Subaru to start using a fad thats not even in fashion anymore I don't know :lol:

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

True - when they first introduced clear clusters around late 2005 they were way too late!

Brian.


----------



## delboydaniels (Aug 8, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow,

Looks amazing mate and i haven't ever seen a red one so it looks even better :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Kind of looks like a ford galaxy from the rear now,
looks 10x better than it did though,
them standard rear lights really are shocking!!

Ryan


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Very cool. Works well!:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks Loads better now :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers all


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks much better, great improvement!


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Love that, big improvement on the previous lights


----------

